# Powder snowboard



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

So all this talk about the awesomeness of a POW specific snowboard has me interested in purchasing one. I'm in Kansas City and end up driving to CO 5-8 times a season to ride. I only have room for a couple boards so the POW deck needs to be good enough to enjoy the fresh fun morning time and then also the tracked out afternoon. I prefer something that I can ride switch. 

I have a 159 BG and a 161 Cobra...so more POW specific than those. I'm 5'10" and 215 lbs with size 11 boot.

I've been eyeing the Salomon Sick Stick or Powder Snake and Capita Charlie Slasher. Any thoughts or recommendations?

I have Smokin, NS, K2, Lib Tech and GNU in my stable currently...I'd prefer a different brand because I like trying new things.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you will find it a challenge to find a deck that is "POW specific" that will allow you to comfortably ride switch. Most decks that qualify as POW specific will have some level of setback and possibly some taper, so switch becomes uncomfortable.

POW Specific: What you have been eyeing are all fine choices.

Other to consider that I enjoy: YES PYL , Burton Barracuda

On order for next year: Endeavor Next, Nidecker Megalight


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Others to consider:

burton Sherlock - powder oriented twin, best in soft snow and powder, very surfy, really fun. Doesn't like ice much, and can be a bit squirrely in the flats on hardpack due to a pretty pronounced rocker in the middle. 

burton juice wagon - cambered, tapered, with setback, handles less than ideal conditions well - designed for powder, I can't speak to that aspect yet, just got mine. Directional board, not great when ridden switch.

Might be hard to find what you are looking for - twin boards that are powder oriented tend to be rockered to at least some degree, which will be a detriment when conditions aren't ideal, while cambered boards for powder tend to be tapered and set back, and the camber handles the crud etc better. So you may have to choose between riding switch and handling marginal conditions.


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

All though the k2 happy hour is a all mountain/freestyle board, it's really good with powder and is twin shaped.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Might be hard to find what you are looking for - twin boards that are powder oriented tend to be rockered to at least some degree, which will be a detriment when conditions aren't ideal, while cambered boards for powder tend to be tapered and set back, and the camber handles the crud etc better. So you may have to choose between riding switch and handling marginal conditions.


Yeah, kinda what I was thinking. I would rather have a very good POW board that is decent in crud. I can always swap the bindings and spend 1/2 day strapped in normal and the other 1/2 goofy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> Yeah, kinda what I was thinking. I would rather have a very good POW board that is decent in crud. I can always swap the bindings and spend 1/2 day strapped in normal and the other 1/2 goofy. :thumbsup:


I'd think something like the juice wagon would fit the bill. 

I forgot to mention burton trick pony, a rockered twin for powder (haven't ridden it, but I suspect that it's like the Sherlock in that it prefers good to ideal conditions).


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Even though k2 is already in your quiver, the Ultra Dream is worth checking out. Thing absolutely rips in powder, rides like a slightly set back twin and still maintains a high degree of fun in crud and groomers. I got one to replace the Sherlock I sold and rides way more like a true pow stick when you want it to. Not even close really. Wasn't sure I'd dig the flat base but I love it. I also thought the Sherlock sucked outside of optimal conditions.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am also looking into one, but since I mostly ride in the east coast, I want a POW board that can also ride decently on groomers. I am thinking the Slash Straight and Yes PYL would be a good choice for that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boards that are better in powder than what you have and aren't terrible switch:

Burton Barracuda or Landlord, K2 Peacekeeper, Arbor A-Frame, Jones Flagship, Slash Straight, or an Endeavor Next.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman55 said:


> I am also looking into one, but since I mostly ride in the east coast, I want a POW board that can also ride decently on groomers. I am thinking the Slash Straight and Yes PYL would be a good choice for that.


Hovercraft.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Kirkrider, I was watching the video you posted with your hovercraft and the more centered stance and was impressed with the float still. I wanted to ask you about your specs. How heavy are you? Was that a 156? I finally found a 165 for a great price in Austria and I'm about to pull the trigger, but I'm kind of tripping because I weigh 108kg, with a target for next season at 100. I'm 6'4. I rode the 160, could tell I wanted to go bigger, and now I'm wondering if the 164 would leave me wanting more. Any feedback would be welcome.


And sorry, not to threadjack...just not worthy of rehashing my old thread or starting a new one.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tatanka Head said:


> Kirkrider, I was watching the video you posted with your hovercraft and the more centered stance and was impressed with the float still. I wanted to ask you about your specs. How heavy are you? Was that a 156? I finally found a 165 for a great price in Austria and I'm about to pull the trigger, but I'm kind of tripping because I weigh 108kg, with a target for next season at 100. I'm 6'4. I rode the 160, could tell I wanted to go bigger, and now I'm wondering if the 164 would leave me wanting more. Any feedback would be welcome.
> 
> 
> And sorry, not to threadjack...just not worthy of rehashing my old thread or starting a new one.


I am around 70Kg (154lb) and the 156 is PLENTY big, trust me. The board is designed really wide, I read somewhere that the 156 displaces like a 170+ cm board. the Hovy 164 might feel really big despite your height. As you can see in the video even centered the 156 floats like a dream, still being pretty agile in the trees. If instead you set it back, like I used to do you will see the nose sticking out like a fin, but you'll loose a lot of response from the board. JJ suggests to go smaller compared to other boards because of its width. I agree. Not to mention that it rips trenches also when carving on groomers with that stiff tail. LOVE that board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sick Stick is a twin with a mild set back. I ride it switch no problem. Love that board. It's flat throughout the middle with rocketed tips. Almost identical to the trick pony. I do have to disagree with lamps though, I like my Juice Wagon, but wouldn't want it as my go to pow deck. It's worth it to have the rockered or flat to rocker in pow for optimal float. Go with your initial thought and get the sick stick, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, I think I'll pull the trigger on the 164. If it feels too big I'll choke up on it like you did. They suggest that it will ride 6-8cm bigger than it is, which is what I need. And I can't beat this price. If it doesn't work, I have a feeling I can resell it for around the price I bought it for.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hovercraft.



How is it on groomers? Not that I would ride it on a total groomer day. I just want a POW board that can be good enough to ride on groomers to get to the POW stashes and later on a day when everything is tracked out. I really don't want to carry more than two boards all the time.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Boards that are better in powder than what you have and aren't terrible switch:
> 
> Burton Barracuda or Landlord, K2 Peacekeeper, Arbor A-Frame, Jones Flagship, Slash Straight, or an Endeavor Next.


Not trying to thread jack but since Nivek is here suggesting the Slash Straight, I have a quick question for him.


Nivek,

I know you did a quick preview on the Slash Straight 161 and I think you are around my size (5'10, 155LBS, 8.5 boot). Do you recommend the 161 or 159? 

This will supplement my 153 Mod Rocker as mainly riding POW. I mainly ride in the East Coast conditions if that makes a difference

Thanks.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman55 said:


> How is it on groomers? Not that I would ride it on a total groomer day. I just want a POW board that can be good enough to ride on groomers to get to the POW stashes and later on a day when everything is tracked out. I really don't want to carry more than two boards all the time.


Frankly it rips, the stiff tail makes for a good carving deck. Someone told me a guy even won a giant slalom race with it. With a centered stance and the camber under feet it feels very good on a carve. it turns way tighter than my A-Frame, but its almost as fun on hard pack
here's a good review.

Jones Hovercraft Snowboard | Gear Review | Gear Junkie

where it says about the displacement...

*Available in only one stubby-sounding length, 156cm, the company claims the deck packs “the volume of a 178cm powder board into a nimble 156cm.”*


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

At over 100kg the hovercraft is a sloppy noodle trust me.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Frankly it rips, the stiff tail makes for a good carving deck. Someone told me a guy even won a giant slalom race with it. With a centered stance and the camber under feet it feels very good on a carve. it turns way tighter than my A-Frame, but its almost as fun on hard pack
> here's a good review.
> 
> Jones Hovercraft Snowboard | Gear Review | Gear Junkie
> ...



I had my mind set on Slash Straight or Yes PYL but now I got add this to my to demo list.

Thanks.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> *Available in only one stubby-sounding length, 156cm, the company claims the deck packs “the volume of a 178cm powder board into a nimble 156cm.”*




Lol Im still waiting for someone to tell me how this marketing bullshit can be substanciated.
There is 22cm of board missing, that is going to effect float in one way or another.
Ok you chopped the tail from 15cm down to 5cm. 
Thats 10cm gone leaving 12cm to be accounted for. Did 12cm come off thr nose? And did it not hurt performance?

Its a joke to make a claim like this, just taking gullable people along for a ride, spoon feeding people shit really. 

The fact is a 178 powder board will float rediculously better than a 156 powder board for lots of reasons. It will also kill it on piste.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You're not happy with the performance of your Cobra in the pow? Anything specific? Just curious because I'm riding one 

I'm on the 161 Cobra X and weigh under 90kg so perhaps that's why I haven't noticed any problems in powder.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ETM said:


> The fact is a 178 powder board will float rediculously better than a 156 powder board for lots of reasons. It will also kill it on piste.


Truer words have not been spoken. I've got two powder boards, 165 and 166 which are longer than my usual freeride size. They ride GREAT in powder, and are very confident on groomers. Long boards have long edges for grip, and the big noses do a great job of smoothing the terrain before my legs have to absorb it!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> At over 100kg the hovercraft is a sloppy noodle trust me.


You think it would be worse than the mnt twin?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

+1 for hovercraft rips on groomers and powder.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I ride a Jones MNT Twin and that is a medium flex. The hovercraft is medium/stiff. I wouldn't call my twin a noodle at all. Would the hovercraft really noodle out? I understand with the longer nose it can be more chattery, but I am doubting it would noodle. 

I'm really not trying to hijack. And as much as I like the peacekeeper, it just isn't that wide.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Tatanka Head said:


> You think it would be worse than the mnt twin?


Not sure man. All I know is I rode a 164? Hovercraft and it was a noodle to meand float was average.
It all depends on what board you are coming from


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, deep down, all I really want is one of your beauties. If you make it extra stiff I can keep eating cake recklessly :bowdown:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Truer words have not been spoken. I've got two powder boards, 165 and 166 which are longer than my usual freeride size. They ride GREAT in powder, and are very confident on groomers. Long boards have long edges for grip, and the big noses do a great job of smoothing the terrain before my legs have to absorb it!


No no no you got it all wrong. You should downsize 9cm or something lol


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Tatanka Head said:


> Well, deep down, all I really want is one of your beauties. If you make it extra stiff I can keep eating cake recklessly :bowdown:


Haha you just gave me a mad idea for a board name!


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> You're not happy with the performance of your Cobra in the pow? Anything specific? Just curious because I'm riding one
> 
> I'm on the 161 Cobra X and weigh under 90kg so perhaps that's why I haven't noticed any problems in powder.


No...I've been very happy with it in powder. I've just been reading so many threads this season about how fantastic a true POW board is so I decided to try one. 

Thanks for all the board suggestions folks...looks like I have some reading to do!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> No...I've been very happy with it in powder. I've just been reading so many threads this season about how fantastic a true POW board is so I decided to try one.
> 
> Thanks for all the board suggestions folks...looks like I have some reading to do!


The cobra is a twinish deck that does well in powder, it is not even close to a true powder deck on a big day. 

Yes I owned one, I am 170lbs on the 158. I liked it, but if you want to get the full powder experience get on a dedicated powder deck in 50cm plus of fresh powder. Those are the days you will remember till your 6ft under.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

snowman55 said:


> I am also looking into one, but since I mostly ride in the east coast, I want a POW board that can also ride decently on groomers. I am thinking the Slash Straight and Yes PYL would be a good choice for that.


If you most ride the east coast, why do you need a powder board? :laugh:

Seriously, though, I've had some great powder days this year, but they're not the norm. I'm still riding my '09 NS Titan (161 wide) and love it in powder and it also kills it on hardpack and ice. It's a directional board, and even when we got knee deep powder up at Sutton I didn't have to move the bindings back. Floated like a dream, but still handles the trees, and it's always great bombing down steeps. Point being, unless you just have the money and want to build a quiver, I'm not sure why you'd be too worried about a powder-specific board unless you're planning a lot trips out west.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ETM said:


> Lol Im still waiting for someone to tell me how this marketing bullshit can be substanciated.
> There is 22cm of board missing, that is going to effect float in one way or another.
> Ok you chopped the tail from 15cm down to 5cm.
> Thats 10cm gone leaving 12cm to be accounted for. Did 12cm come off thr nose? And did it not hurt performance?
> ...


If you see how wide the Hover. is at the waist / nose you would understand how a 156 cm board can have the same surface as a 178cm one that has a thinner nose / waist.

:huh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> Thanks in advance.


To get back on track, the two boards that I've tried were a Nitro Slash, and a Prior Khyber.

The Slash is very surfy, it has a shorter effective edge because of the big long powder nose, but overall it did reasonably well all over. 

The Khyber is much more of a freeride board that's designed to do well in powder. Lots of taper, setback, and a big wide nose make it great in the powder, but it still has a healthy dose of camber which made it feel really confident on groomers.

If I were buying a powder board with twin tips brand new, it'd likely be the new Khyber.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Burton LandLord 163, it is a camber twin with a big nose on it. Great float, ride switch, very good on groomers, stable.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> Haha you just gave me a mad idea for a board name!


I'll be the first one to buy the "Cake Eater" when it hits the shelves hahah


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> If you most ride the east coast, why do you need a powder board? :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, though, I've had some great powder days this year, but they're not the norm. I'm still riding my '09 NS Titan (161 wide) and love it in powder and it also kills it on hardpack and ice. It's a directional board, and even when we got knee deep powder up at Sutton I didn't have to move the bindings back. Floated like a dream, but still handles the trees, and it's always great bombing down steeps. Point being, unless you just have the money and want to build a quiver, I'm not sure why you'd be too worried about a powder-specific board unless you're planning a lot trips out west.


I usually make a trip or two out to west a year. 

Even so, past two years, we had fair amount of descent POW days (8-16"). One week I was at Snowshoe this year, we had 24" snow in 3 days.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be keeping my eye on the Arbor Shreddy Krueger once it comes out. They claim it's easily ridable switch but that shape doesn't have me convinced yet. It's a sexy looking deck that's for sure, I'm going to demo one early next season and pick one up if it suits. 

I've been looking into Kindred custom boards as well, beautifully made timber boards out of Canada but I haven't heard too much about them. I saw a couple of Mikey Franco's boards while I was in Jackson and wow, I want one but the wait is substantial. 

Then there's this ETM guy...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hardasacatshead said:


> Then there's this ETM guy...


His boards are gorgeous. have you checked the new Ride with the split tail that you can lock/unlock?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, I dunno. Amazing concept but not sold on the idea yet. I'm just not convinced that it isn't just adding another piece that can fail.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yeah, I dunno. Amazing concept but not sold on the idea yet. I'm just not convinced that it isn't just adding another piece that can fail.


Me like it. But then the season is over... :dizzy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Last year when my shitty little mtn closed, it was tied for 4th in North America for snow pack:yahoo:.

It was a year to remember, that's for sure.:eusa_clap:

This year I had 7 dedicated powder decks.

Salomon Powder Snake 160. Flat w/ rocker tips?
Capita Charlie Slasher 58 & 61. Flat with rocker nose?
Never Summer Summit 172. Camber.
Ride Slackcountry 64. Flat rocker nose & tail.
Dynastar 3800 163. Camber w/ taper & fish tail
Dupraz 5 foot 7.(167cm) Camber lot of taper.

Out of all those the Dupraz is the only true powder board.
ETM, copy that shape. It is the true all mtn shape.
You'll be shocked @ how well it does everything else

The Dynastar is the other standout. With a long, soft drawn out nose. 
Lots of taper, setback & a fish tail.

The only 2 I'll be keeping are the Dupraz & the 3800:thumbsup:

All the other ones, I wouldn't even consider them powder boards
Going with some sort of rocker & sizing down, that'll get you bobbing at the surface:dunno:

But if you want real float?
You up size:thumbsup:

I don't understand all the "I need a twin" to ride switch?
Got lots of buddies that say the same thing.

I get lots of powder & I prolly ride switch in it more than anyone I know.
My preferred board is a directional, not a twin.

Doesn't matter if it's twin or not, riding switch just ain't ever gonna feel the same as riding normal.
If you disagree? You're stupid.

So....

Directional, camber, taper, fat ass nose, short stiff tail & most importantly, it's gotta be bigger than what you normally ride.


TT


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Me like it. But then the season is over... :dizzy:


Yeah don't get me wrong, I'm not writing it off by any means. I'd love to try it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> His boards are gorgeous. have you checked the new Ride with the split tail that you can lock/unlock?


Hehe…you said gorgeous. You must one of Teh Gays. LOL!

Seriously, that board looks f**king hot. I'd love to try one out. I agree…it's very pretty! :laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

timmytard;1674145
The Dynastar is the other standout. With a long said:


> Dynastar Karma. Absolutely insane board. They made them for only one season, the year Dynastar sponsored the Olympic snowboard team. I have one. It taught me how to bomb it. I went from a basic Sports Authority K2 package my first season, then found the Karma at a snowboard shop near my house. Clearance. Dynastar wash't making snowboards anymore, Quicksilver bought them. This $700 board was on clearance for $250. Way over my ability level, but I couldn't resist the price. Still the best ride I've ever had. Makes my NS Titan feel like beginner board.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Hehe…you said gorgeous. You must one of Teh Gays. LOL!


He's talking about ETMs boards, they look like the Stradivarius of snowboards!!! 

ETM has ALMOST convinced me to start building my own too. At $1300 a pop for my favorite board, I could afford to setup the stuff to build my own, and maybe it'd be worth it to sell a few one offs as well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

poutanen said:


> He's talking about ETMs boards, they look like the Stradivarius of snowboards!!!
> 
> ETM has ALMOST convinced me to start building my own too. At $1300 a pop for my favorite board, I could afford to setup the stuff to build my own, and maybe it'd be worth it to sell a few one offs as well.


he wants 1300$ for a board? :blink: 
I wish I had the skills, time and gear to press one...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> he wants 1300$ for a board? :blink:
> I wish I had the skills, time and gear to press one...


No no, the Virus! I love my Virus but they're not cheap! Even working a deal out with them I'm paying over $1000 by the time they're delivered here. Place in CO wants $1800 for one!

I know ETM said it's not cheap to build your own, but even if I'm paying $500 in supplies and tools each to build myself a board, I'd be ahead of the game, and getting to make them exactly as I want! :yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Dynastar Karma. Absolutely insane board. They made them for only one season, the year Dynastar sponsored the Olympic snowboard team. I have one. It taught me how to bomb it. I went from a basic Sports Authority K2 package my first season, then found the Karma at a snowboard shop near my house. Clearance. Dynastar wash't making snowboards anymore, Quicksilver bought them. This $700 board was on clearance for $250. Way over my ability level, but I couldn't resist the price. Still the best ride I've ever had. Makes my NS Titan feel like beginner board.


Before they were labelled Dynastar, they were called "Original Sin" or "O'Sin"

Never heard of the Karma, post up some pics.

The 3800 is legendary, I had been reading about it for years & years.

They are getting harder & harder to find.

You don't see hard boot guys riding any of those other powder boards
Cause they don't hold an edge worth shit.:thumbsdown:

Those fuckin' ironing boards hold an edge.

This is a tapered fish tail powder board that carves trenches like one of those ironing boards.

I know someone selling one, it might be NOS too & possibly cheap?
Don't know?


TT


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Before they were labelled Dynastar, they were called "Original Sin" or "O'Sin"
> 
> Never heard of the Karma, post up some pics.
> 
> ...


This was after O'Sin. The one year Dynastar sponsored the Olympic snowboard team, then Quicksilver bought them and shut them down. The black things are rubber dampeners under the bindings. There is a deep channel down the center of the board…made it really stiff, but with a lot of flex for turns. I love this board. The dampening pads would shift after hard riding, and I'd use carpet tape to reapply them once or twice a season. I have size 12 feet, but this isn't a wide board, never had a problem with toe drag. 163. It screamed. Best board I've ever ridden. I might have to rehab it for next season.

BTW, this was their so-called "flagship" board at the time. Top of the Dynastar line. I didn't know anything about it other than that I was a noob, I loved snowboarding, and my local shop had one in stock on clearance for $250. My wife actually bought it for me after she saw me drooling over it. Love that woman!

As I said, it was way over my head, but it forced me to advance my skills pretty quick.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> This was after O'Sin. The one year Dynastar sponsored the Olympic snowboard team, then Quicksilver bought them and shut them down. The black things are rubber dampeners under the bindings. There is a deep channel down the center of the board…made it really stiff, but with a lot of flex for turns. I love this board. The dampening pads would shift after hard riding, and I'd use carpet tape to reapply them once or twice a season. I have size 12 feet, but this isn't a wide board, never had a problem with toe drag. 163. It screamed. Best board I've ever ridden. I might have to rehab it for next season.
> 
> BTW, this was their so-called "flagship" board at the time. Top of the Dynastar line. I didn't know anything about it other than that I was a noob, I loved snowboarding, and my local shop had one in stock on clearance for $250. My wife actually bought it for me after she saw me drooling over it. Love that woman!
> 
> As I said, it was way over my head, but it forced me to advance my skills pretty quick.


I've seen pics of that board before. Very nice & deff a great score.:thumbsup:

It wasn't the very top of the line though that year

There was one more, you prolly never seen or heard of it.

I hadn't, but I'd seen pics of yours, not saying yours ain't sweet, cause it is.

But have a look at this fuckin' thing......It's super, & I mean super rare.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> But have a look at this fuckin' thing......It's super, & I mean super rare.


What's the point of that tiny swallowtail?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I've seen pics of that board before. Very nice & deff a great score.:thumbsup:
> 
> It wasn't the very top of the line though that year
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that thing is sweet! I want one. I think next season I'm putting away the NS Titan and giving the Dynastar Karma another go. Awesome board…but I'd to find that board in your picture.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> His boards are gorgeous. have you checked the new Ride with the split tail that you can lock/unlock?


Rode one of these at demo days back in February. That reminds me I should start putting out reviews pretty soon.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Went to Japan for the second time last season and saw a couple Gentemsticks, which are only made in Japan. They are insane looking - has anybody tried one? They are pricey...about $1100 USD.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

dreampow said:


> The cobra is a twinish deck that does well in powder, it is not even close to a true powder deck on a big day.
> 
> Yes I owned one, I am 170lbs on the 158. I liked it, but if you want to get the full powder experience get on a dedicated powder deck in 50cm plus of fresh powder. Those are the days you will remember till your 6ft under.


Dream - nice to hear from you man. What are you riding these days? I got my Slackcountry largely based on your review and advice - but thinking of getting something a bit more powder specific like a Sick Stick (or maybe even a Gentemstick as I posted above).


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a Gentem Slasher. stiff underfoot and a big lowrising rocker nose. It liked open pow fields, wasn't so good for trees and just bashing around. Was a nightmare in chop (not damp) and the biggest negative was the too narrow stance.
Their quality is higher than american/euro boards, but so is their price. I was at a bunch of their demos this winter (and had a chance to chat with Taro Tamai /claim ) but I never bothered to demo any of them because I knew I would never buy one.
I found a barely used powder snake for $200 instead, to compliment my juice wagon.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wangta said:


> Dream - nice to hear from you man. What are you riding these days? I got my Slackcountry largely based on your review and advice - but thinking of getting something a bit more powder specific like a Sick Stick (or maybe even a Gentemstick as I posted above).


You should get creative with the tail of your slack countryif you want a more surfy ride.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> You should get creative with the tail of your slack countryif you want a more surfy ride.


Thought about that - you mean swallow-tail it? Admittedly, I haven't done a ton of research into it, but how hard is it to do? And can you do that to any board?

My father has a garage with all the tools needed to do such a project, however, I believe the Slack Country has carbon and shit in the back. Not sure how that would impact cutting the board and overall strength?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wangta said:


> Thought about that - you mean swallow-tail it? Admittedly, I haven't done a ton of research into it, but how hard is it to do? And can you do that to any board?
> 
> My father has a garage with all the tools needed to do such a project, however, I believe the Slack Country has carbon and shit in the back. Not sure how that would impact cutting the board and overall strength?


That I don't know but it's not hard at all.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Thought about that - you mean swallow-tail it? Admittedly, I haven't done a ton of research into it, but how hard is it to do? And can you do that to any board?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/44874-my-diy-swallow-tail-burton-supermodel.html


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

poutanen said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/44874-my-diy-swallow-tail-burton-supermodel.html


Thanks you sir. I just actually read that entire thread! It made me post this thread asking about swallowtailing my Slackcountry...while it seems straightforward, my board has a ton of carbon in it, which could complicate things: 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/140106-custom-swallowtail-ride-slackcountry-2012-a.html


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Thanks you sir. I just actually read that entire thread! It made me post this thread asking about swallowtailing my Slackcountry...while it seems straightforward, my board has a ton of carbon in it, which could complicate things:


I don't think the CF would complicate things much, a bandsaw/jigsaw should go through the fibres just fine?!? Then just mill out the gap and fill with epoxy, done!

The guys that have done it don't seem to complain much about weak tails...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wangta said:


> Went to Japan for the second time last season and saw a couple Gentemsticks, which are only made in Japan. They are insane looking - has anybody tried one? They are pricey...about $1100 USD.


Those all look like slightly tweaked out versions of the Dupraz:dunno:
Minus the couple that are identical

You can chop a swallow tail into that Ride Snapcountry, in half an hour.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

*pow specific board that rides switch*

Consider a 2013 Winterstick Tom Burt Pro 172cm
its a pow stick that rides just as well after the fresh has been chewed up at the resorts. Remember to hike for it in the afternoons .


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Heavily considering swallowtailing my Charlie Slasher. Not sure whether that's because I really want to or because I'm trying to rationalize buying a Yes PYL after I inevitably fuck it up. :laugh:


----------



## fjordy (May 15, 2014)

*Charlie Slasher*

I have a winterstick swallowtail. its beyond sick


----------

